# TeamViewer Question



## Kreij (Nov 23, 2011)

I have TeamViewer running on one of my computer as work.
On the computer I have a couple of scripts (cmd files) that allow me to remotely log into other computers using the mstsc command.
These scripts work when I am at the computer, but when I am logged into my computer through TeamViewer and try to access the other computers it tells me gives me invalid username/password errors.
The computer I am connecting to with TeamView is on a domain.

Thoughts?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 23, 2011)

Credentials the same on both host and remote computer?


----------



## Kreij (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes. I am logged in as a domain administrator.
If the remote connection is open on the computer I access is already established, all is well. I just can't establish the connection if it's not already open.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 25, 2011)

Did you ever get this resolved? I'm highly interested in the answer.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 25, 2012)

Forgive the old thread bump, but I never got this working.
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 25, 2012)

This is quite odd... I have the same setup at work (We use TightVNC) and RDP works perfect on our host machine. Have you tried manually RPD instead of the scripts?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 25, 2012)

Running RDC manually doesn't work either.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm also having the same issue, I can join my other two computers. But my main I cannot.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 25, 2012)

Just a random shot in the dark - could it be that you're using the free version of Teamviewer and you need the paid version in order to run RDC to access another pc?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 25, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Just a random shot in the dark - could it be that you're using the free version of Teamviewer and you need the paid version in order to run RDC to access another pc?



I have ran RDP through the free version before.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 25, 2012)

How are you running it, Brandon?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 25, 2012)

Kreij said:


> How are you running it, Brandon?



I connect in using the ID number then loading up mstsc.exe after that I log in as normal. Pretty much just as you're trying to use it as.

Can these machines that use RPD have teamviewer installed as well? If so you can activate LAN connections in TV which you can connect to using hostname or IP address.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, I could install TV on the server(s), it would just be nice to have a single entry point (my workstation) and then remote to the servers from there.
Typing in passwords to other network applications works fine, for instance connecting to a database on a server.
I wonder if the server knows I am trying to remote to it from a remote and I need to allow that in one of the server settings.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 27, 2012)

So ... this morning there was an issue with the main file server (also the DNS server).

I TV'd into my workstation and watched as someone on-site ran the script (on my workstation) to access the server (entered the credentials locally) and it worked fine. I was then able to do anything I wanted to the server via TV through its remote connection.

There is definitally something different happening when I type in the credentials through TV from home vs. typing them at my workstation's local keyboard.
Now if I could only figure out what ... lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> So ... this morning there was an issue with the main file server (also the DNS server).
> 
> I TV'd into my workstation and watched as someone on-site ran the script (on my workstation) to access the server (entered the credentials locally) and it worked fine. I was then able to do anything I wanted to the server via TV through its remote connection.
> 
> ...



Now teamviewer has messed up sometimes with caps lock and miss mapping keys, I would open note pad on the machine you are TV'ed into and check your keys to see if when you say type "Hello my name is sally and I have a golden retriever" that all the keys are working properly


----------



## Kreij (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, Brandon. It wasn't exactly that, but close.

I opened up notepad on my workstation and all the keys worked fine.
I then opened up notepad on the server (as the RDC was already open) and only the left shift key would give me uppercase characters.
I closed the connection to the server, reran the script and when the RDC window asked for credentials I used the left shift key for capital letters and it was happy then.

Odd ... but thanks for the suggestion. Would have never guessed typing input into the RDC windows on the workstation would not work the same as when I typed in on the workstation itself.


----------

